# CD&T and BO-SE at same time?



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

It's 4 weeks till some of my does are due. I need to give CD&T and BO-SE.
Last year I gave both shots at the same time, since then I have heard from people not to give at the same time. What do you all recommend? I was giving one shot on one side of the body and then the other shot on the other sided of the body.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

That's what I've always done. I'm interested in hearing what others think too. I've never heard that it wasn't good to do at the same time. I do only have wethers. Maybe that makes a difference. Good question.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It's fine to do them at the same time. Where people get confused is that you should always give BO-Se in one side and CDT in the other and make it the same side each time. That way if you have a shot reaction you know which drug caused it. When we get ready to do goats, we do Bo-Se in the left side, CDT in the right and then worm them at the same time with an oral wormer.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you! That makes a lot of sense doing the shots on the same side every time and for every goat. Never thought of it that way. Guess I'll be paying better attention on what side I give shots in and with what. Thanks again!


----------

